# Roll Call Watkins Glen 2014



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Roll call for Watkins Glen 2014! Here are the people I have going so far: 

sciphi
Blk88verde
Daughter of Blk88verde
Giantsnation
RollinOn18s
Kfr291
ErikBeggs
AVCruze12
ehousel
ehousel buddy

Tentative:
Tomko

Please confirm that you are coming! And, if you are bringing friends, how many. Thanks!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

yes - confirmed for myself (GTO) and my daughters (Volvo S70) cars.


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

1 eco for me and 1 eco for my friend!


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll be there..I'm bringing my 13 Malibu Eco


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Just me! What time did we want to meet at walmart?


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

ehousel said:


> 1 eco for me and 1 eco for my friend!


Its actually just gonna be my buddy driving his cruze eco i just had surgery done on my right wrist and wont be able to work the gearbox


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

ehousel said:


> Its actually just gonna be my buddy driving his cruze eco i just had surgery done on my right wrist and wont be able to work the gearbox


Bummer! Here's hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

thanks sciphi im sorry for the short notice im gonna ride up with my buddy so im still excited but bummed i cannot drive. but next year ill be driving for sure!!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Found my answer but if any needs it:

Meeting place in Watkins Glen: The Wal-Mart in town. The address is: 515 E 4th St, Watkins Glen, NY. It's very easy to find. 


Meeting time: 12 noon. 


For those folks coming from Rochester/Buffalo/Toronto on the eastbound Thruway (I-90) who want to meet up and cruise down as a group, I will be at the Clifton Springs Travel Plaza on the NYS Thruway (I-90) at 10:40 AM. Watkins Glen is 1 hour away, so please get to the plaza a little early to allow for the group to assemble. Address for the travel plaza: NYS Thruway Milepost 337 Eastbound, Clifton Springs, NY 14432


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll be there.

Question for the group... anyone have lunch plans? Perhaps there is a subway in the Wal-Mart?

Thanks.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Erik , Sorry Guys I can not make it this time either ! Too many goof balled Miles for me to drive me cruzen for this 1 . Your lose is me gain !


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

brian v said:


> Sup Erik , Sorry Guys I can not make it this time either ! Too many goof balled Miles for me to drive me cruzen for this 1 . Your lose is me gain !


LOL, Brian... don't kill me.

Anyway... just for you to note Brian.. I'll be in Chicagoland at least three times this year. I think I was there four times in 2013. No excuses! (I'll make a thread).


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Erik if we don't make it to jerlandis for pizza after I will be devastated. I am assuming we will go there after the track. 
Myself and another cruzen will be coming from Toronto and like I previously stated will be meeting sciphi and Erik at the meeting point. Erik if you want we could meet you in buffalo?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes had a great time a the pizza place - got to really meet and talk with some of the forum members. Looking forward to this again.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm still going to try to make it - but I will be flying solo and will likely have to make the return trip the same day. 

Any idea what time we'll be finished?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

We will be off the track by 1:50 PM at the latest. In years past we pulled off and did a brief photo session at the track. If you stick around for dinner/late lunch, it will be about 4 PM by the time it's all done.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I need to know for sure who's coming! For those of you who have RSVP'ed, thank you! For the rest, I need to know to let the track know how many cars to expect.


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks like it is going to be sunny and 68 , perfect weather.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Sure beats the white out condition of last year! Perfect weather this time.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Guys I've got a bit of an emergency and I don't think I can make it!! Sorry to bail last minute.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm confirming that I will join y'all. I've invited my father to ride shotgun with me so I may arrive with a copilot.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I hope we have a decent turnout. Seems like it is not considered to be as much fun as it is!! It is amazing 24 hours away! Yea!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Definitely fun!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Okay - the old boy has taken a powder and I just put the summer tires on and fuelled up my little red devil. So I'm planning to leave the house at 7 and should arrive at the Walmart at noon. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

